# An interesting soup recipe



## Kath (Jun 4, 2012)

Not sure what to make for a cold winter's night?


Here's a tasty recipe for soup:

*Ingredients:*
1kg Butternut
2 Apples (any kind - granny smith/golden delicious)
1 Orange
1 Big onion
5 medium potatoes
8 Carrots
½ Red Pepper (seeded)
3 tspns salt
½ teaspoon nutmeg
½ teaspoon ginger
1tspn crushed garlic
1.5Ltr of water and a bit extra to add later

*Method*
Cut all ingredients in big sized chunks and boil in the water for 2 hours.
Check to ensure that it is spiced to your taste.
Cool slightly.
Blend till smooth and simmer for another 10 minutes.


*Extras: * you may add full cream or orly whip to give the soup a creamy and rich taste.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## kylie_oo (Aug 3, 2012)

+1. If anyone can post a nice pumpkin one that would be great.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Aug 3, 2012)

That's awesome, and sans cream extra healthy too.  And even vegan!  Sounds like a winner all around.
Question:  Is the ginger in the recipe supposed to be fresh or dried?

Random thought:  I wonder if roasting some of the veggies and adding them to the soup after you blend it would make it even tastier.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 3, 2012)

no mayonnaise said:


> That's awesome, and sans cream extra healthy too.  And even vegan!  Sounds like a winner all around.
> Question:  Is the ginger in the recipe supposed to be fresh or dried?
> 
> Random thought:  I wonder if roasting some of the veggies and adding them to the soup after you blend it would make it even tastier.


I would think roasting them would be great. I am thinking 1/2 pumpkin 1/2 squash (since I don't really care for pumpkin and need to think of some things to do with it it since the pumpkin plants look as if they are doing very well...).


----------

